# hello from washington state



## mamamouse (May 11, 2016)

hello all i just recently started keeping and breeding mice im very excited to join the group! thanks so much
anyone else from washington here


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello hello! I'm down in Arkansas. I don't know if we still have our Washingtonians, but we sure used to.


----------



## EdgewoodMice (May 12, 2016)

Hello! I'm in Oregon, nice to know another breeder is close!


----------

